# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι δεν κελαηδάει .

## dimitris84

Καλησπερα παιδια..το καναρινι μου εδω και πολυ καιρο δεν κελαηδαει..το εχω 5 χρονια και δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα μεχρι στιγμης.τρωει κανονικα και πινει ολο του το νερο.τι εχει?χρειαζεται μηπως να τον παω στο γιατρο?

----------


## nuntius

*Μήπως έχει κρυώσει; Τον είχες σε ρεύματα αέρα; Μήπως όταν ανασαίνει σφυρίζει; Πτερόρροια έχει ολοκληρώσει εδώ και καιρό ώστε να έχει δυναμώσει; Οι κουτσουλιές του είναι εντάξει; Ανέβασε μας φωτό από φρέσκιες κουτσουλιές αν θέλεις να σου πουν μια γνώμη τα παιδιά!!!
*

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ βασικα αυτα που λεει ο Γιαννης απο επανω!!!

πρωτα απο ολα εχει περασει πτερορροια?? αν ναι, ποτε??

ειναι κινητικο???? η καθεται φουσκωμενο???

αν ειναι κινητικο τοτε οταν κανει τσιου που σιγουρα κανει, σου ακουγεται βραχνο???? η κανονικο οπως παντα????  πολλα ειναι τα ερωτηματα!

----------


## dimitris84

Ρε παιδια το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι, δεν πρεπει να εχει κρυωσει. οι κουτσουλιες του καλα μου φαινονται. δεν ειναι πολυ κινητικο βεβαια. καθεται συνηθως στο κατω μερος του κλουβιου αλλα δεν ειναι και φουσκωμενο σαν να κοιμαται. τσιου πολυ σπανια κανει και όταν κανει ειναι βραχνο.οσο για την πτερορροια μαλλον δεν την εχει ολοκληρωσει ακομα.

----------


## mitsman

στον πατο του κλουβιου καθεται????????????????????
αν ναι ειναι πολυ σοβαρα!!!! βαλε μια σελιδα λευκη Α4 και βαλε μας φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες!!! δυσκολο να καταλαβεις αν ειναι οκ η δεν ειναι αν πραγματικα δεν ξερεις! και να ξερεις μπορει να πεσεις εξω!! τι διατροφη του κανεις???

----------


## dimitris84

καναβουρι και βιταμινη του δινω. δεν καθεται και συνεχεια κατω. τωρα το παρατηρω και πηδαει σε κατι ξυλακια που του εχω στο κλουβι. θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες αν ειναι,απλα δεν ξερω τωρα πως να τις ανεβασω. θα το ψαξω ομως.

----------


## mpapad

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-φόρουμ

κοιτα εδώ

----------


## mitsman

5 χρονια τρωει καναβουρι και "κιτρινη βιταμινη" ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????

----------


## mpapad

Δημήτρη, είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό που του δίνεις είναι σκέτο καναβούρι???  Μήπως είναι η ανάμικρη τροφή? (αυτή έχει μέσα και μικρές δόσεις από καναβούρι μέσα). Ο mistman απορεί γιατί, δεν κάνει να δίνουμε πολύ καναβούρι και αν εσύ στήριζες όλη του την διατροφή στο καναβούρι, σίγουρα δεν βοηθάς της υγεία του... 
Του έδινες ποτέ φρουτάκια, λαχανικά, αυγό βραστό κλπ? μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι έτρωγε μόνο καναβούρι..

----------


## mitsman

Αν και δεν ειναι της πααρουσης   ριξε μια ματια εδω

*Πτερόρροια* *Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού*

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι απλα λεει το μιγμα σπορων σαν κανναβουρι ... τελικα ειναι μιγμα ή ενας σπορος; εχει σημασια στο να ψαξουμε τυχον αιτιες .απαντησε μας σε οτι σε ρωτησανε τα παιδια και πες μας επισης ποσο καιρο το βλεπεις να συνηθιζει να κατεβαινει στον πατο του κλουβιου .αν εχει πατο απο καγκελα ή οχι το κλουβι .ποτε επισης κελαηδησε καθαρα και μακροσυρτα για τελευταια φορα .περιμενουμε φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και κοιλια του πουλιου

----------


## dimitris84

οχι παιδια δε του δινω σκετο καναβουρι αλλα αναμικτη τροφη που εχει μεσα καναβουρι. το κλουβι του εχει πατο από καγκελα και συνηθιζει να κατεβαινει στον πατο την τελευταια βδομαδα.δεν καθεται ομως και συνεχεια εκει. εχει να κελαηδησει ένα μηνα ομως γι αυτο ανησυχησα.

----------


## mpapad

Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι δίνεις ανάμικτη, απλά, έτσι όπως το έγραψες..  μερικοί δεν μπορούσαν να το καταλάβουν. Το να κατεβαίνει και να "ψάχνει" κάτω, δεν με προβληματίζει, αν "κουρνιάζει" όμως κάτω, τότε είναι άλλο θέμα. Το βλέπεις γενικά ζωηρό?

Λοιπές πληροφορίες : Έχει ζευγαρώσει ποτέ? Το καλοκαίρι είναι η εποχή της πτερορροιας, τι παρατήρησες? Άλλαξε κάτι στην καθημερινότητά του (π.χ. αντίκριζε κάποιο άλλο κλουβί με πουλί και πλέον όχι, έμενε έξω και πλέον οχι κλπ). Μπορείς να κάνεις το τεστ με τις κουτσουλιές στο λευκό χαρτί να δούμε αν κάτι εντερικό συμβαίνει?

----------


## jk21

για να σε βοηθησουμε πρεπει να απαντηθουν καποια ερωτηματα που εχουν γινει πχ αν εχει περασει πτεροροια και ποτε τελευταια φορα

----------


## nikosman

μηπως τρωει την κουτσουλια του και ετσι εχουν αυξηθει τα κοκκιδια???

----------


## δημητρα

καλησπερα και απο μενα, η πιο απλη ερωτηση και κρισιμη για μενα ειναι αμα ειναι κινητικο το πουλι, οταν δεν σε βλεπει. γιατι μας λες καθεται στο πατο του κλουβιου, τι κανει εκει? καθεται φουσκομενο? κοιμαται? τραβαει ισως το χαρτι απο κατω? μετα αμα τρωει κ αμα πινει νερο. αφου τα δεις αυτα, πρεπει να βαλεις χαρτι με κουτσουλιες να δουμε. και κατι τελευταιο, οταν πας κοντα του μηπως ακους εναν ηχο σαν να σπαει σπορακια?

φιλικα δημητρης

----------


## dimitris84

καλησπερα..επειδη ανησύχησα πηγα τελικα το καναρίνι μου στο γιατρο. μου είπε ότι έχει άσθμα! μου έδωσε ένα φαρμακο (δε ξερω αν κανει να πω το όνομά του) και μου είπε να του δίνω από αυτό τρεις σταγόνες την ημέρα και να του αλλάζω το νερό μια φορά την ημέρα. ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια γιατί από εσάς κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να έχει κατι σοβαρό..και πράγματι ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι ευτυχώς που του τον πήγα!

----------


## mitsman

Τι φαρμακο σου εδωσε??????????


επιτρεπεται!

----------


## dimitris84

pulmosan

----------


## mitsman

pulmosan 						επειδη ειχε ασθμα??????????????  τοιιιινννκκκ.... μηπως Μητσο σου ειπε ακαρεα???

Αν οχι τοτε εχει θεμα ο γιατρος!

3 σταγονες την ημερα????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????

παει το πουλακι!!! στο νερο του ή στο σβερκο του????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ισως ο γιατρος ηθελε να περιγραψει σε πιο προσιτη ορολογια στο φιλο μας το προβλημα .του ειπε δηλαδη οτι διαπιστωσε προβλημα στον τροπο αναπνοης του πουλιου χωρις να του εξηγησει τις αιτιες .ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να συνεβηκε αυτο και οχι να εδωσε φαρμακο για ακαρεα της τραχειας χωρις να υπαρχει λογος .παντως το οτι του ειπε οτι ευτυχως που πηγε μαλλον δειχνει οτι πραγματι τα ακαρεα ειχε στο νου του γιατι το χρονι  ασθμα λογω  πχ καποιας αλλεργιας ή  αλλων αγνωστων λογων συνηθως δεν εχει αμεσες επιπτωσεις στη θνησιμοτητα ενος πουλιου

----------


## dimitris84

τι να πω ρε παιδια?? δεν ξέρω..για ασθμα μου είπε αυτός και μου εδωσε αυτο το φαρμακο..λετε να μου είπε λαθος??σε αυτόν παω και τη γατα μου και τοσα χρονια δεν ειχα προβλημα..παντως τις δυο τελευταιες μερες το βλεπω να εχει ζωηρεψει.σαν να βγαζει κατι φωνουλες και κινειται πολυ περισσοτερο από πριν.

----------


## jk21

εγω θα σου ελεγα προς το παρον να τον εμπιστευτεις .σου ειπε για καποια επαναληπτικη δοση στο φαρμακο; το οτι το πουλακι αρχισε να βελτιωνεται ειναι καλο σημαδια .οχι παντα αλλα στα ακαρεα οταν οι γιατροι κρινουν οτι υπαρχει εντονο προβλημα δινουν και ειδικη για το αναπνευστικο αντιβιωση για τις οποιες  δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις διαπιστωνουν απο τον ερεθισμο του αναπνευστικου απο τα ακαρεα .σου ανεφερε κατι σχετικο(δεν ειναι παντα απαραιτητο ) ;

----------


## dimitris84

δεν μου αναφερε κατι τετοιο για δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις ουτε για επαναληπτικη δοση..θα δω πως θα παει και αν ειναι θα του τον ξαναπαω..

----------


## mitsman

ΔΗμητρη εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να δωσει 3 σταγονες pulmosan  σε ενα καναρινακι μεσα σε μια μερα?????   3 σταγονες σε ενα μηνα δινουμε και παλι με προσοχη!
δεν ξερω και δεν ειμαι απολυτως!

----------


## jk21

....μολις τωρα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το προσεξα  (μαλλον ειμαι ντεφορμε ... ) για τις τρεις σταγονες,ενω βλεπω το ειχε αναφερει ... καλα που το ειδες .φιλε μου εισαι σιγουρος οτι βαζεις 3 σταγονες πουλμοσαν ; και που ; στο νερο ή στο σβερκο που προβλεπεται για το φαρμακο; μηπως σου εβαλε απο αυτο στο σβερκο στο ιατρειο και αντι να σου δωσει καποιο αλλο για το σπιτι σου εδωσε αυτο; αν παντως εχεις πουλμοσαν στα χερια σου (προφανως για να μας πεις το ονομα ) σταματα την χορηγηση αμεσα και ενημερωσε το γιατρο οτι το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι αυστηρα για μια μονο σταγονα και για μια μερα στο σβερκο .γινεται και επαναληψη μετα απο καποιες μερες αλλα αυτα τα λεμε στην πορεια

----------


## dimitris84

τι να πω...??3 σταγονες μου είπε αυτός να του βαζω στο νερο του..δεν του εβαλε τιποτα στο σβερκο του οταν του τον πηγα. θα τον παρω τηλ αν ειναι να τον ρωτησω. σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι εγινε Δημητρη με το πουλακι..πηρες μηπως τηλεφωνο;

----------


## jk21

προφανως θα χρησιμοποιησε ενα σκευασμα που απο οδο γνωριζω ειναι οχι σωστα υδατοδιαλυτο (εχει λιπαρη υφη για να μην λυστρα και να απορροφαται απο το δερμα) για χρηση που απαιτει υδατοδιαλυτοτητα ..... αν ειναι ετσι .... ουδεν σχολιον .ακομα και το vetermec που ειναι υδατοδιαλυτο ,απο σοβαρα ατομα με γνωσεις στην κτηνιατρικη φαρμακολογια αμφισβητειται αν αφομειωνεται σωστα μεσω του εντερου ωστε να παει στο αιμα .και σε εκεινο η χρηση του κυριως ειναι  για σκουληκια του εντερου  και κανονικα ειναι ενεσιμο .ουτε καν επισημα προοριζομενο για υδατοδιαλυση

----------

